# Grundannahmen



## javiastu

Querría saber el significado de esta palabra: *Grundannahmen*, y al mismo tiempo de toda esta frase en la que aparece:

Und zu solch falschen Grundannahmen kam ich schliesslich.


----------



## spielenschach

Finalmente acabé por llegar a semejante asunción fundamental.
*Grundannahme*→ Annahme, Ansicht, Vermutung 
Annahm – asunción
asunción - acto o efecto de asumir
asumir - annehmen
*Annahme* – suposición
*Annahme* - admissión; adopción; hipótesis, suposición; aceptación; simulación; aprobación; aceptación (Akzept); recepción (Entgegennahme);


----------



## gusfand

spielenschach said:


> Finalmente acabé por llgagar a semejante asunción fundamental.


 
Finalmente acabé por llegar a semejantes suposiciones básicas erróneas.

Finalmente acabé por llegar a semejantes supuestos básicos erróneos.

+++++++++++++++

Sí, perdona spielenschach, tienes razón, asunción esta bien.


----------



## spielenschach

Ok, Salud.


----------



## javiastu

Gracias por la respuesta, pero mi pregunta es: ¿se refiere a algo "erróneo" o bien a algo "fundamental"? Y en lugar de "asunción" que queda un poco raro en español, ¿podría ser "conclusión"?


----------



## gusfand

"falsche Grundannahmen"
falsche = erróneas
Grund- = básicas
Annahmen = suposición/asunción; no puede ser conclusión (aunque por lógica queda claro que la suposición es fruto de otra conclusión aún más basica). Pero la frase insinua que [ich] también hizo conclusiones falses deducidas de sus suposiciónes básicas erróneas. Pero el ímpetu aqui esta en que es peor de llegar a 'suposiciónes básicas erróneas' de que simplemente cometer un solo error.


----------

